

The Independently Wealthy Salesperson - msh
http://kellblog.com/2012/02/26/the-independently-wealthy-salesperson/

======
chrisbennet
I'm not a salesperson but it would seem nuts to cap a salesperson's
compensation. After all, if you do that, aren't you capping your sales as
well?

